# What's your favorite broadhead?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 14, 2010)

*I decided to try some Slick Trick broadheads, this past fall and had some success with them. I used the Razor Trick, which is a COC (cut-on-contact) broadhead with a 1 1/8" cutting diameter.*

*As it turns out, I made a bad hit (onside shoulder), but still got one lung, 16" of penetration and a 1400+ yard blood trail that allowed me to find him. The tracking job certainly was a learning experience. I found him hiding in a corn field. A 10 pt. buck that weighed 230 lbs. with a 15" inside spread.*

*I'll be using these broadheads again, next year.*
*What's your favorite broadhead?*

*Good hunting, Bowhunter57*


----------



## CGC Mitch (Feb 6, 2010)

RAGE TWO BLADE. They will make a marginal hit a kill one guy on my filming crew said (heck i think you can just nick them) I haven watched my wife punch through a mature ohio buck with 45# and it only went thirty yards , I gave my brother some and told you have to try these, I was out of state hunting and he called all excited about a buck he shot that ran forty yard and died running . Then this season a buddy of mine shot a buck of a lifetime and we had to use a tracking dog , when the guy with the dog showed up the first thing he asked was if it shot with a rage he said he hardly ever dont find one that has been. I filmed the whole deal it was cool . We are sold on them


----------



## Fox Commander (Jan 31, 2010)

Rage 3 blade


----------



## Wood (Feb 20, 2010)

Chrimson Raptors


----------



## the_alpha13 (Feb 20, 2010)

I shoot G5 Montecs and I smoked a buck this year at twenty yards and he only went thirty after my arrow passed completely through both lungs and then into the ground behind. Couldn't ask for more.


----------



## medicsnoke (Feb 24, 2010)

Hands down Muzzy 4 blade 90gr. They fly so true and aint let me down yet


----------



## NIGHTGHOST (Feb 21, 2010)

the faster they bleed out, the faster they die...RAGE 2 BLADE


----------



## NIGHTGHOST (Feb 21, 2010)

used them all.the faster they bleed, the faster they die...RAGE 2 BLADE!


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Iam old school----BearBearBearBearBearBear


----------



## Stu3 (Feb 17, 2010)

Have used Slick Tricks for a couple of years and really like them. They fly like darts out of my bow. This past year I won a pack of Rage two blades at a outing so I thought I would give thema try, The hole they put in my buck was huge I am happy with either one of the two.


----------



## valdez8698 (Feb 22, 2010)

I use the muzzy four blade


----------



## curs1 (Mar 3, 2010)

I have been using slick trick 100 grain magnums the past couple years. I have good luck with them both on deer and hogs. Before then I used GrimReapers I switched to cut on contact because I was after a big boar hog and wanted a coc head,


----------



## madarcher427 (Feb 2, 2010)

so far my favorites are the slick tricks & the G5s ,but ill be trying out some inner locs on turkeys in the spring


----------



## tkortright (Mar 9, 2010)

my favorite broadhead is the muzzy mx-3 100 gr


----------



## jdlanger (Mar 9, 2010)

Rage 2 Blade!!


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

The G-5 Montec did the job on my elk!! Also took a turkey with the Tekan II!


----------



## fxhtr (Mar 17, 2010)

Muzzy MX-3 100gr


----------



## COYOTE JOE (Feb 27, 2010)

thunder head 3blade 100gr put down 7deer 2-8 1-6 1-5 3doe put i hear good things about rage .my boys another 7deer


----------



## COElkFreak (Feb 1, 2010)

For antelope it is the rage 3 blade and for elk it is the G5 striker. Might give the new G5 T3 a try on elk this year.


----------



## CO204yoter (Aug 9, 2010)

i use the muzzy mx4 100 and the liberty sonic broadheads


----------



## bearbait (Jan 2, 2011)

Muzzy broadheads


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

right now im fond of rage broadheads for now


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I think I have tried most all and for a long time. Like cat I used to use bear with inserts...did well for my dad. For a long time I used thunder head 100's. Lost a couple deer and missed one due to plaining out. Two bladed Tremors My daughter, son and I all shot our bucks two years ago with them not a one ran over 40 yards. They stopped making them. So I switch to two bladed rage...bear ran about 50 yards, deer about 40.


----------



## cwh (Jan 17, 2011)

two blade is the only way to go with them


----------



## coyotehunter243 (Mar 4, 2010)

I love the rocket sidewinder 100grain 1.5 cut I have brought down 25 or so deer and a bull elk with them most of the time the leave a blood trail better than my 7mm and normally fall within sight! There awesome!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

cwh said:


> two blade is the only way to go with them


Yes I knew I wanted a larger cut instead of more cuts. When I went up to the bear I was shocked he ran as far as he did. The hole was huge entrance bigger than the exit.


----------



## whitetail pro (Feb 2, 2011)

mine is a muzzy three blade 100 gr i use my bow for managment on our ranch we shoot about 65 deer a year with our bows i shoot 6 with one broadhead this year just have to sharpen your blades most of the time and their cheep 30.00 for 6 of them


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

loved the montecs but too expensive, going back to the tried and true original muzzy 3 blade


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey HF...you might take a look at the Rage 2 blade. I doubt you would look back ! !


----------



## huntinfool84 (Oct 3, 2010)

i would but in ID we cant shoot expandables.


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

NAP SPITFIRES!!!!!!!!!! smoked my first deer this year. 3 blade spitfire blew a good 1.5in hole in it and the deer faceplanted 50yds away.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

huntinfool84 said:


> i would but in ID we cant shoot expandables.


Too bad ! One big advantage they fly much more true !


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

After this bow season I became a fan of the 125 grain 2 blade Rage. I double lunged my bull elk and he went 60 yards and it was all over. I made a bad shot on my bear i hit him just in front of the tail. I had a long tracking job but he bled out in about 1/2 a mile and i was able to recover him.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ruger, You have any pics?? We like pics. You've had a good year, congrats.


----------



## ebr270 (Jan 18, 2011)

I used Crimson Talons this year, Stuck two doe, one was a clean through shot she ran about 20 yards, the other I was to far forward and went through the shoulder and stuck out the other side about 4 inches, she ran 35 yards or so.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Ruger, You have any pics?? We like pics. You've had a good year, congrats.


 I'll see if i can get somebody to show me how to post pictures. I'm still learning how to do all the technical stuff with computers! Just a small bull but the bear should go pope and young havent had the $ yet to get the hide to the taxidermist yet or the skull scored.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Go to the top of the page and click on discussion forum. then at the top of that page you will see a forum titled "about this site" and a thread called how to upload photos to your post .... It is pretty easy. If for some reason you have trouble do not hesutate to ask for help. On this site you don't need to have your pics in Photo Bucket or the like, just stored in your computer.

See next post !!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.predatortalk.com/about-site/131-how-upload-photos-your-posts.html#post22335 Here Ruger try this.


----------



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

I prefer the Magnus Stinger w/ serated blades. they also have a 1inch dia bleeder blade. they fly like your target tips. I use 100 gr.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

I shoot the G5 montecs but not the new carbon steel ones don't like them not having much luck getting good penetration with them.


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

I have been hunting with Slick Tricks in South Africa for the last 5 odd years.

I have used Slick Trick Std's, Magnum, Razor and Grizz Tricks with a lot of success.

I prefer the 125gr ST Std.

They penetrate in a straight line and create a big enough wound channel to drop the animal with in 100 yards from where it was shot provided I did my part with the correct shot placement...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Been bowhunting 46 years now, started out with bear razorheads without bleeders and with--they almost always passed through from a 45 pound recurve. Nowadays I shoot muzzy 100 gr and get the same results. To some degree it doesnt matter how many blades, bleeders or not, mechanical or not. The 3 things that matter most and everything else is nothing more than periphery is this (1-shot placement) (2-sharp broadheads) (3-complete pass through)with those 3 alone you will have meat--just that the final finding of your harvest might leave an easy trail or a hard trail to follow. Again that also is determined on what the broadhead cut going through depending on angle of shot and game movement right before impact. But having met the 3 basic elements mentioned, you shouldnt have to go more than 50~60 yards. I've even seen a dead on shot pass through and the deer ran 10 yards looked around and went back to feeding at about the same time it lost its legs and life. It is humane if administered properly, bottom line. Dang I hate when I start rambling--but bows are my favorite type of hunting, thinking of dirt napping some yotes!


----------



## Gerhard (Feb 1, 2010)

Antlerz22 said:


> Been bowhunting 46 years now, started out with bear razorheads without bleeders and with--they almost always passed through from a 45 pound recurve. Nowadays I shoot muzzy 100 gr and get the same results. To some degree it doesnt matter how many blades, bleeders or not, mechanical or not. The 3 things that matter most and everything else is nothing more than periphery is this (1-shot placement) (2-sharp broadheads) (3-complete pass through)with those 3 alone you will have meat--just that the final finding of your harvest might leave an easy trail or a hard trail to follow. Again that also is determined on what the broadhead cut going through depending on angle of shot and game movement right before impact. But having met the 3 basic elements mentioned, you shouldnt have to go more than 50~60 yards. I've even seen a dead on shot pass through and the deer ran 10 yards looked around and went back to feeding at about the same time it lost its legs and life. It is humane if administered properly, bottom line. Dang I hate when I start rambling--but bows are my favorite type of hunting, thinking of dirt napping some yotes!


To achieve a complete pass through I prefer a 450gr arrow behind my Slick Trick broad head.

I might be a bit over gunned with a 70# Bowtech 350 Destroyer with a 30 inch draw length for US game but I need every bit I can get when you hunt some of the tougher African Plains Game species like the Blue Wildebeest aka "Poor Man's Buffalo"

My other bow is a Bowtech Tribute 80- 90 #.

But this is my personal set ups.

You will bow hunt successfully with a 60# bow and 450gr arrows as well.

Bow hunting and jackal aka "African Song Dog" ...

They cause so much damage here that you can not afford one to get away and I hunt them exclusively with the rifle.

For everything else the gets the 1st choice.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Gerhard said:


> To achieve a complete pass through I prefer a 450gr arrow behind my Slick Trick broad head.
> 
> I might be a bit over gunned with a 70# Bowtech 350 Destroyer with a 30 inch draw length for US game but I need every bit I can get when you hunt some of the tougher African Plains Game species like the Blue Wildebeest aka "Poor Man's Buffalo"
> 
> ...


Yes total arrow weight becomes a major factor in the equasion. If you have 7 grains per pound and up you will have the weight needed to facilitate a pass through-- outside of sticking a big bone as what might be encountered. If youre shooting a 125 gr bhead and your bow is 70 lbs and your arrow weighs 450 grains that comes to 575 grains--then you have 8.2 grains per pound Gerhard. And thats super considering what you might encounter in Africa. Its also excellent for deer as well, The benefit of a higher grain per lb as you have is also a better arrow flight-a quieter bow-because of the weight its driving forward, and it in turn translates into a stiffer spine and less porpoising of the arrow in flight. But yours shouldnt have any wobble whatsoever at that set-up. I wouldnt change a thing.


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Rage 3 blade my friends......rage 3 blade.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Rage 2 Blade and a Steelforce Cut on contact, On two different Bows of course!


----------



## foxriveroutlaw (May 4, 2010)

I like the Rocky Mountain Supreme 1 1/2 inch cut.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I still prefer my 100 grain Rage two blades. Every deer and bear shot fell within 100 yards most only about 50 yards. So...they have my vote.


----------



## Jeffhoffmanjr (Dec 8, 2011)

I switched to the slick trick magnums a year and a half ago after I shot a doe in a twenty degree sleet and my mechanical had froze shut. Never again will I shoot a mechanical it made me sick, it was a 15 yard broadside shot and a perfect shot. Lucky I found the deer, without snow on the ground I may not have. I would not take the chance on a mechanical not performing if it was me. Shot placement means everything, but what good is it if you can not find the deer due to a broadhead not opening.


----------



## coypete (Dec 31, 2011)

Use slick trick 125 standard for a few years now, my favorite though is the old 125 grain snuffer.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

coypete said:


> Use slick trick 125 standard for a few years now, my favorite though is the old 125 grain snuffer.


 Not the rothhaar! LOL big broadhead but sharpenable.


----------



## coypete (Dec 31, 2011)

yeah antler, i used to sharpen for hrs!
Always shot them with a 575 to 620 grain arrow too.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

coypete said:


> yeah antler, i used to sharpen for hrs!
> Always shot them with a 575 to 620 grain arrow too.


 Thats a ton of persuasion, pass through at that weight is a cake walk.


----------



## dp1mat (Jan 28, 2012)

I have used spitfire mechanicals last year and went to 2 blade rages this year. I am inpressed with the rages, the 2 deer I stuck this year were pass threws and I thought I missed. Each deer ran less than 40 yds and expired. I do keep some true-fire T1s in the quiver for sticking anything else I did stick a crow this year at 25yds.


----------



## traxx (Feb 17, 2012)

Crimson talons!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

I shoot G5 Montex 100 grain broadheads. These things are solid as can be. My uncle has embedded several in trees while deer hunting and we can't get them out because of how deep they penetrate. Oh, he has managed to take several deer with them as well.







We use the old ones for taking varmints.


----------



## All-Around-Outdoorsman (Feb 7, 2012)

RAGE 2 BLADE EXPANDABLE


----------



## NattyB (Jan 5, 2012)

I've used Bears, Zwickey's and Journeyman's. My favorites are the Zwickey "No Mercy" 130 GRN 2 blade and the 140 GRN Journeyman. I currently shoot a 57# Bighorn recurve and a 60# Stewart longbow. I go about 10 GRNs of arrow weight per LB of draw. My arrows (2016/2018 Eastons) weigh in at about 550-560 GRNS. These combinations handle leg and spine bones well, but I try to shoot off them. RS, NattyB


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Rage 2 blades...I'll never use any other broadhead since I've started using these.


----------



## Coyot.223 (Jan 24, 2012)

On a call said:


> Too bad ! One big advantage they fly much more true !


Not if your bow is tuned properly!


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I dont think it matters what broadhead you pick you will find people that think they are the only head to use and other people will never use them. Personally I would find a broadhead that you like. Practise with them so that you know how they shoot out of your bow and if you are comfident with them then you are good to go.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Here is my favorite

http://www.abowyer.com/sitebuildercontent/sitebuilderpictures/2010_products/TradePoint_tmb.jpg


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

NAP THUNDER HEADS for me i love them and dont have to worrie about them not opening... I had some bad luck with rage not opening.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

fr3db3ar said:


> Here is my favorite
> 
> http://www.abowyer.c...dePoint_tmb.jpg


 Fred that looks like something a trogolodyte shot at dinosaurs LOL JK!!!


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Slick trick fan here , dropped my black bear in only 15 yds . Fly nice and tough as well .


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> Excalibur 150g boltcutters


That's what I used last year and they are devastating ! Used mechanicals off and on for years but these fixed heads don't fail ever.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> that looks like a big boy......how big was it??


 Squared exactly 7 foot , 19 & 4/16 skull , weighed just over 400 pounds on May 29 ... Sure was a drag for 2 of us to get him up hill to the truck . Didn't have time to skin him before dark and with Grizz in the area I didn't dare leave him over night .


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice bear, 7 is a real nice size, only ever seen a 8 footer once- shot around the Fernie,B.C. area, where in AB do you call home?


----------



## DeereGuy (Feb 1, 2012)

Grim Reapers have never failed me....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> What kind of xbow are you shooting? Yep thoughs boltcutters are bone crushing beasts!lol


 Excalibur Exomaxx. It's one badazz shooter !


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

hassell said:


> Real nice bear, 7 is a real nice size, only ever seen a 8 footer once- shot around the Fernie,B.C. area, where in AB do you call home?


 I live south of Lethbridge , but shot him up by Rocky Mountain House .. Used to guide in that area .. So far I've had him tanned for a full mount Stonegod , $$$ and a place to put him are now the issue .. lol.


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

Stonegod said:


> can't wait to see a pic of that!!!


The 2 coyotes pictured in your avatar will probably have puts before that happens .


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

My favorite broadhead of all time is the one on the left. It's an Anderson 245 Magnum. Mid to late1970's vintage. It's not made anymore but I bought enough replacement blades that I could rebuild the six heads I have three times, however, since I started shooting newer bows because my PSE Citation(4 wheeler) had a limb start to separate. These are wood/fiberglass laminate limbs. Can't get them anymore so bought a two cam PSE 5 years ago and a single cam in 2011. I've never been able to get the four blade heads to fly straight out of either of the new style bows. Planes real bad, sometimes as much as 3 inches at 20 yards. One thing is I also started shooting carbon arrows with the new bows. I never did try the old 2117's out of the new bows. So now I shoot the Rage 2 blade with no flight issues


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Antlerz22 said:


> Fred that looks like something a trogolodyte shot at dinosaurs LOL JK!!!


Yep, the good thing is if they worked on the dinos then deer should be easy









I'll have to get some pics of them mounted.


----------



## Buckbuck (Jun 21, 2012)

Her name is Josephine lol jk


----------



## ohiohunter88 (Jan 30, 2012)

i like the g5 t3 or rage


----------

